# 4 Monsters, 550+" Elk and 3 bucks over 180"



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

**these are not my harvest**
A neighboring CEO shares a building with my company just south of ol Htown. I had heard he was going on a hunting trip to harvest an elk and 2 whitetail bucks. I didnt think this guy was an outdoorsy type, so after he had returned from the hunt I started a conversation with him about the trip. He told me all about the trip and then sent these pictures to me. The elk scores a few change over 550". Talk about a toad of an elk!!! Now the whitetail buck in the picture by itself, is a buck that he shot after his elk and is as well a monster buck. (I do not know the score as of yet). K heres the tricky part so follow closely. The picture with the 2 whitetails in it: These 2 bucks were fighting during the next days hunt, they waited for them to stop and but something different happened. The bigger of the 2 bucks (if your looking at the picture, the one on the left) ended up fatally wounding the other buck. After the other buck dropped to die out he shot the bigger buck and killed him. 

He went ahead and kept the third buck killed in the fight and is having those 2 mounted together with their horns locked up! 

4 Monster animals in one hunting trip!!!! WOW


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Hunt*

Where do you go from there? Holy Cow, what huge animals. Looks like up North somewhere by the mass on everything. What an incredible trip. I need to find me one of those CEO jobs so I can hunt like that, LOL. 
Thanks for posting.
BB


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Please where was this hunt?? That's an incredible elk. Can't be free range.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

550.... that's not too bad, but I wouldn't want to go out of state for anything less than an even 600"


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Great animals but what was his tab?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

how much does a canned hunt for those animales cost ? what state ?


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

pilar said:


> how much does a canned hunt for those animales cost ? what state ?


i believe it was 50,000 or 75000 i cant remember what it was. they did hunt in texas and the way it happened is ridiculous. They have 2 different areas of land. One in which is game high and 5000+ acres of land with all their animals on it, then a second one that is 400 acres with a few animals on it. You basically get to tell the place what you want to kill and they go to their big area of land and transport it to the 400 acres and let it out prior to your hunts then you go out and kill it. pretty sad and i wouldnt call it hunting but the things people do nowadays im not suprised.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

the price for all the animals in this picture including the first was 150000.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stupid canned hunts.


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

I would have said that was a made up story 15 years ago but I believe you and its sad. Incredible animals for sure but having a cocktail with him while he was telling the story would discust me so much that I probably wouldnt be able to finish my Crown. Ill keep hunting hard and hope the good Lord blesses me with one comparable buck in my lifetime.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

GTFOOH!!! And I spend $27 for a 180" buck.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tommy2000 said:


> GTFOOH!!! And I spend $27 for a 180" buck.


I'll pay $30.......


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Not to say that there wasn't a lot of hard work in getting those animals to develop like that, but that ain't hunting. A real hunter would get no satisfaction out of that, esp with that price tag.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

elephantitus said:


> ibut the things people do nowadays im not suprised.


Yeah, gotta agree with this statement!


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

wow


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Would you go on a invite?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My brother n law went on a corporate hunt one time and the guide told him there would be three bucks that come out and shoot the one on the left with the blue mark from the paintball gun. He only fishes and still new it was wrong. He passed.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Would you go on a invite?


NO


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm sorry but it's cra_ like this that will eventually hasten the demise of our sport. Can you imagine the "60 minutes story" on this.

When those guys "brag about their hunt" what are they braggin about?

Literally makes me sick.

Did you all see the video of that "over bred" whitetail buck that couldn't even hold his antlers up because they were so large nd heavy? Genetic engineering to appeal some lazy *** rich guy, who professes to be a hunter. And don't tell me not to be judgmental. I have the by G_ _ right to express my opinion about something as ridiculous as this.

Sorry for the rant, but I just can't stand stuff like this.

THE "WOULD RATHER *HUNT *HARD AND *NOT GET ONE*" JAMMER


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope your buddy doesn't see this thread...


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Hope your buddy doesn't see this thread...


x2.. unless he gave you permission to post his pictures...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Hope your buddy doesn't see this thread...


Why, is he gonna get in trouble?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

That is pretty **** weak!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Why, is he gonna get in trouble?


I'd be pretty upset if i was getting talked about and couldn't even defend myself


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

That just ain't right!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

trophy hunters-ha


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

If this story is true there ain't a hunter in the bunch.












elephantitus said:


> the price for all the animals in this picture including the first was 150000.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Those trees are not from big buck country at least in Tx


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

1. He is not my buddy just a neighboring businessman you see maybe 10 times a year
2. If he did not want his story out he wouldn't have told me how the kills actually happened
3. If he didn't want me to talk about the prices he shouldn't have bragged about it
4. If he didn't want pictures of these animals out then he shouldn't have sent them to an email of a person he barely knows. 

Ultimately he was very satisfied with the animals he harvested. He has the money to take hunts like that more power to him. He is not being pinned down therefore doesn't 'need to be here to back himself up.' People expressed what they felt through this forum and they wouldnt have changed the words had it been posted by the man himself or someone who caught wind of the story and pics. 

And BALZTOWAL if I didnt cut the picture, crop it rather, then you would see the neighbors 2 story house. They are in a backyard of someones house when they took the picture not in the woods where they hunted!


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> If this story is true there ain't a hunter in the bunch.


I was only told the story about what I said, not about the other hunters and how they took their deer. So I do not know if they had the same experience in their hunts.


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Absolutely incredible......this is exactly what keeps us from being able to find a place to hunt. I have a lease down south but you know its not cheap....we decided to try and find another place a little closer to home but it is beginning to be areal challenge.......coming back the other day I see the billboard for hornheaven so decide to give them a call and ask by chance if they know of any property for lease...well not suprising they don't, but go into the speil about the hunts they offer.........talks about the five star accomodations, fancy meals, rooms, service etc...like that is what a hunter is looking for. I don;t know about you guys and gals but a five star hotel and a fancy meal is not what gets me in the woods.....I go for the very fact that I am outdoors around a campfire BSin with my family and friends........if I shoot a nice buck that is great but if I don't then I can go home knowing I gave it my best and was lucky enough to spend time in the outdoors experiencing what I would say is my serenity.

Definitely not about going out in the field with a guy you hardly know and having him tell you the animal you can harvest and the cost asscoiated with it..then driving back to my fancy maid service..........O.k I'll shut up...my rant is over....just chaps my hide to see the way things are going.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

flatsprowler said:


> Absolutely incredible......this is exactly what keeps us from being able to find a place to hunt. I have a lease down south but you know its not cheap....we decided to try and find another place a little closer to home but it is beginning to be areal challenge.......coming back the other day I see the billboard for hornheaven so decide to give them a call and ask by chance if they know of any property for lease...well not suprising they don't, but go into the speil about the hunts they offer.........talks about the five star accomodations, fancy meals, rooms, service etc...like that is what a hunter is looking for. I don;t know about you guys and gals but a five star hotel and a fancy meal is not what gets me in the woods.....I go for the very fact that I am outdoors around a campfire BSin with my family and friends........if I shoot a nice buck that is great but if I don't then I can go home knowing I gave it my best and was lucky enough to spend time in the outdoors experiencing what I would say is my serenity.
> 
> Definitely not about going out in the field with a guy you hardly know and having him tell you the animal you can harvest and the cost asscoiated with it..then driving back to my fancy maid service..........O.k I'll shut up...my rant is over....just chaps my hide to see the way things are going.


I wish i had pics of our old liease. We slept on homemade wooden 2x4 beds in the middle of a sheep shed that had no walls, just a front door, corn stuck in the corner and ***** and possums crawling over us at night. at least once a night you will get scared outta your bed when you hear the .22 go off shooting one of those varments. Our shower was a well which windmill water pumped in so it was freezing. Our pooper was leaning against a fence! my bro is about to have a baby boy and has asked our old ranch owner if his boy can have his first hunt out of the sheep shed! I would do anything to go back to the sheep shed and stay at night and having to all move our beds to the opposite side of the shed if it starts rainging! I love open flame mesquite wood cooking more than anything. the meals made out at camp when you do camp is something you will never EVER expereince in your life again! So ya i hate staying at 5 star accomadations.. i even hate stayin at a run down motel 6 that sso run down it cant 'leave a light on'. so i agree with you buddy! Hunting aint about a harvest but the experiences you go thruogh whether you harvest or NOT! Its a lifestyle not a vacation!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*X10 *You saw my rant earlier.

So I guess this is what we are looking at several years from now when going to 7/11:

Let me have a loaf of bread, a gallon of milk, a pack of trojans, a pack of lucky strikes, and while you're at it just throw in a 550" bull elk, and a 250" whitetail. How much? $50,000?? No problem. Here's my card. Also go ahead and throw in a full body mount on that elk. I want it to go right in my office so my buddies can see what a great_* hunter*_ I am.

THE JAMMER



flatsprowler said:


> Absolutely incredible......this is exactly what keeps us from being able to find a place to hunt. I have a lease down south but you know its not cheap....we decided to try and find another place a little closer to home but it is beginning to be areal challenge.......coming back the other day I see the billboard for hornheaven so decide to give them a call and ask by chance if they know of any property for lease...well not suprising they don't, but go into the speil about the hunts they offer.........talks about the five star accomodations, fancy meals, rooms, service etc...like that is what a hunter is looking for. I don;t know about you guys and gals but a five star hotel and a fancy meal is not what gets me in the woods.....I go for the very fact that I am outdoors around a campfire BSin with my family and friends........if I shoot a nice buck that is great but if I don't then I can go home knowing I gave it my best and was lucky enough to spend time in the outdoors experiencing what I would say is my serenity.
> 
> Definitely not about going out in the field with a guy you hardly know and having him tell you the animal you can harvest and the cost asscoiated with it..then driving back to my fancy maid service..........O.k I'll shut up...my rant is over....just chaps my hide to see the way things are going.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I like hunting :bounce:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hunters attacking hunters ...*

Not all of us are blessed with the time it takes to find, hunt and shoot a deer. These guys might be "grocery shopping" deer because they have the money, but what you don't realize is that these guys support with thousands upon thousand of dollars ... local landowners, the NRA, similar organizations, and Safari Clubs ... which raffle cheap hunts, donate hunts to TP&W, protect public land, give hunts to disadvantaged children, and most importantly ... support the rights of each of you.

Just because these guys don't do it like you do it ... spending countless hours in the woods sleeping on ratty rotten wooden cots, doesn't dishonor the animal ... if these deer were shot out of 10 acre pens, then yeah ... it's a problem.

There are a dozen guys on this board with similar operations and businesses built on the same premise, and not a single one of you attacks them when they post photos of their grain feed deer and exotics hoarding around gravity feeders.

Show me one undeniable shred of evidence that wildlife operations keep you from leasing land, and I'll show you over 1,600 listings for deer leases in the state of Texas alone.

I wouldn't do it like this, but if I could sleep in a warm Queen sized every night before going afield ... I would.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate them all. HAHA
I'm extremely jealous. Never in my life will I get to harvest such an animal, much less see one.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> I hate them all. HAHA
> I'm extremely jealous. Never in my life will I get to harvest such an animal, much less see one.


You never know man ... ! Some of the biggest deer have come off the smallest low-fenced tracts ... !

Thats what keeps me hunting. Our deer herd sucks ... !


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Not my style, but unbelievable animals nonetheless......


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *Hunters attacking hunters ...*
> 
> Not all of us are blessed with the time it takes to find, hunt and shoot a deer. These guys might be


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I find that actually pretty sick. Its hard to believe the guy has a smile on his face. That is absolutely not what hunting is about and thats why I am a firm believer that breeding deer should be outlawed.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

That sux's. How can you be proud of something like that. It is so superficial. I once hunted a place in West Texas for Axis and the guy had a place all fenced in. On it was a big elk. He said why don,t I shoot the elk, it was huge. We drove over to the high fence area and the elk walked right up to the truck. I laughed and said why shot it when you could cut its throut. It was so tame. That is not hunting!!! If the guy feels good about shooting those animals then I really know what he is made of.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *Hunters attacking hunters ...*
> 
> I do understand what your saying and no way by my long post am i stirring anything up just my point of view, simply put!


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *Hunters attacking hunters ...*
> 
> Not all of us are blessed with the time it takes to find, hunt and shoot a deer.
> 
> You are semi correct sir! The only parts I disagree with is classifying people that pay for hunts in this category that they all do it to help out others like a charity type ordeal. This was the mans first time hunting and had heard stories and read about it to figure out what size deer and what size elk are trophies then went out and did business. Im sure it could be the same as a 10 acre fenced in lot but the fact that you basically sit there and look at pictures and film and then point and say thats the one, two, even three bucks I want to shoot. So you show up and the first elk you see is the one you pointed out... BOOM! Now its whitetail so you go back to camp and in that process the crew goes and heards the white tail into the fenced in area. Goes out and here comes the deer number 2... BOOM. So now his other buck is out there so he goes back out and he sees his buck and it is fighting with one of the bucks that stays on the small acreage land, lets his buck kill that buck and ... BOOM! I mean why else go out there and shoot that many trophies? Because hes never hunted before and wants a small collection hanging! He is a CEO not an hourly working individual thus has time to do things. My father was a principal and every Tues and Fri hes not at school, why?, bc hes out golfing. Hes a top man in the school thus has time to do things other people, in this case teachers, can do! I love the outdoors and would rather sleep outside than in a hotel. The classifying people who sell and/or buy hunts helps out others like a charity (thats how i took it) is basically saying all pro athletes give to charities. It doesnt happen.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Naw man ... it's not an issue.

I mean this hunt sounds like total BS ... I'm not arguing that at all. And I'm not saying that I think it's ethical to shoot penned deer. But ... the paper trail on the money goes where it needs to go too eventually and in consistent percentages, out of sight and out of mind. I'm not saying this guy himself gave 10 grand to Hunters for the Hungry.

The landowner advertises, if he didn't he wouldn't sell hunts ... portions of that money go to the event where he advertised and portions of that went to various magazines; all of which donate to the organizations that HELP keep our sport alive, be it one of the various safari clubs or Texas Trophy Hunters, Field and Stream, whatever ... those organizations do a great deal of charity work for tax purpose and for political reasons. These things support our cause. This guy purchased or borrowed a purchased rifle; the gun company gave money to politicians who support their agendas. Same thing with ammunition. The land owner pays wads of property tax and despite profit, provides a place for people to shoot. He receives agricultural exemptions, he supports local and national chains where he purchases tons and tons of feed, companies that also do great deals of philanthropy ... 

Money spent on hunting, supports the agendas' of hunters. Etc etc ... so on and so forth. Behind the scenes ... and unfortunately ... this type of "hunt" is no more of a hot button for the antis than the kind of hunting most of us do every day ... they don't care.

Unfortunately, hunting is a privilege, not a right ... and also the means of income to some.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

makes better sense all written out. im still a youngster when it comes to hunting, 26, well life as well. So the elaboration not only helped me understand but taught me something as well. Thanks.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... I'm not exactly a sage, but ... this is of course my opinion. To some extent it's very true.

The sad and unfortunate thing is that "ranches" like these will become more and more common as our polotics and economies evolve. Eventually hunting will be an Elitists sport, kind of like it was for English nobility hundereds and hundereds of years ago.

My only real point I guess is that, this s___ does no more damage than do Winchester commercials.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

That's a group of the ugliest deer I've ever seen. What ever happened to free range deer? Animals are meant to be wild, with little human intervention. There is no natural area where you can take a group of animals in that category. Those should be once in a lifetime trophy's, not target practice at some freak genetic feed lot. Kinda takes the tradition of the hunt away from what should be a rewarding experience. Give me a 18" wide 8 point anyday.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bucks*

A little off the rant, but does anyone believe those deer were born and raised in Texas, especially in that tall timber country? Last tkme I checked it was illegal to transport deer into Texas. Does anyone know they were raised in Texas? Maybe on the original poster would have a clue. Those just do not look like Texas deer, even fed deer.
That type hunt is not my cup of tea either.
Pass for me.
BB


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

BigBuck said:


> A little off the rant, but does anyone believe those deer were born and raised in Texas, especially in that tall timber country? Last tkme I checked it was illegal to transport deer into Texas. Does anyone know they were raised in Texas? Maybe on the original poster would have a clue. Those just do not look like Texas deer, even fed deer.
> That type hunt is not my cup of tea either.
> Pass for me.
> BB


i just didnt get into depth with the guy, he disgusted me telling me the story. I have hunted the past 20 years hard, and i mean doing anything and everything to have my biggest buck be a 148" 10pt. I let him speak and congratulated him. Like i mentioned at the beginning i only know briefly what all transpired and i am about 95% sure that it was indeed in texas. This is not my deer, i hesitated on posting it until i cleaned up emails and saw them again. I bet they bought high dollar straws of semen and bred the deer that way. Not quite sure where the direct locatoin was and if I happen to run into homeslice 'elite hunter' again ill ask some more questions and hopefully business is good and ill get an answer. I have asked for the outfitter in a previous email and still have yet to hear back from him. i wish i could answer questions. that tall timber tho is not at the ranch, its actually in a neighborhood, i cropped out the houses so it would look a little better, LOL i can post the original if you like me to. Your the 3rd-4th to say something about the tall timber in background.!


----------



## BBD (Nov 16, 2010)

elephantitus said:


> i just didnt get into depth with the guy, he disgusted me telling me the story. I have hunted the past 20 years hard, and i mean doing anything and everything to have my biggest buck be a 148" 10pt. I let him speak and congratulated him. Like i mentioned at the beginning i only know briefly what all transpired and i am about 95% sure that it was indeed in texas. This is not my deer, i hesitated on posting it until i cleaned up emails and saw them again. I bet they bought high dollar straws of semen and bred the deer that way. Not quite sure where the direct locatoin was and if I happen to run into homeslice 'elite hunter' again ill ask some more questions and hopefully business is good and ill get an answer. I have asked for the outfitter in a previous email and still have yet to hear back from him. i wish i could answer questions. that tall timber tho is not at the ranch, its actually in a neighborhood, i cropped out the houses so it would look a little better, LOL i can post the original if you like me to. Your the 3rd-4th to say something about the tall timber in background.!


The ranch is in Pennsylvania, come on brother get the story right!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

BBD said:


> They ranch is in Pennsylvania, come on brother get the story right!!!!


Owned and operated by Auger ...


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

bar arse animals. tired of people complaining about hunts like this. guess i wont invite you guys to come clean off 40+ blackbucks this year


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

So he shot an Elk, then dragged it (and 9 other deer, and compadres) to his neighborhood to take pictures? Surely he didn't cape those himself...


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL im saying the pictures in the timber are in a neighborhood setting dadnabbit yall gonna make me post the whole uncropped picture. and BBD i didnt do the story wrong you dice k. I said 95% sure it was in good ol tejas leaving 5% for Pennsylvania! Spec-Rig, you saying I am making this story up, by calling me auger!??!?!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

BBD said:


> The ranch is in Pennsylvania, come on brother get the story right!!!!


HEEEESS baaaccckkk.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

see the house! cant tell me thats not a neighborhood SETTING!!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

looks like a huntin lodge to me...


----------



## BBD (Nov 16, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> HEEEESS baaaccckkk.


Whose back... I've never been away


----------



## BBD (Nov 16, 2010)

elephantitus said:


> LOL im saying the pictures in the timber are in a neighborhood setting dadnabbit yall gonna make me post the whole uncropped picture. and BBD i didnt do the story wrong you dice k. I said 95% sure it was in good ol tejas leaving 5% for Pennsylvania! Spec-Rig, you saying I am making this story up, by calling me auger!??!?!!


HAHAHAHA...remember he said Pennsylvania.. and don't act tough on the computer you big dummy


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

elephantitus said:


> ... Spec-Rig, you saying I am making this story up, by calling me auger!??!?!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... no ... you're straight up ... just having some fun!

That's a NICE freakin' canoe ... !

Who ever owns the property next to this guy should cut some holes in the fence ...


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

spec-rig.006 i dont think it finished on the comment i put with the rep tab, but after bbd should say lil bro


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

BEST MONEY CAN BUY I GUESS. WOW, WHAT A CHALLENGE KILLING ANIMALS OUT OF HIGH FENCE, I GUESS HE CALLS HIMSELF A HUNTER. WHAT A JOKE!!!!!! MAY AS WELL OF GONE TO KROGERS WITH HIS WIFE AND PICKED OUT MEAT. JUST THE SAME. ALL IT TAKES IS MONEY. ITS LIKE FISHING IN A BATHTUB. DO YOU GUYS REALLY CALL THAT HUNTING????????


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

first light said:


> BEST MONEY CAN BUY I GUESS. WOW, WHAT A CHALLENGE KILLING ANIMALS OUT OF HIGH FENCE, I GUESS HE CALLS HIMSELF A HUNTER. WHAT A JOKE!!!!!! MAY AS WELL OF GONE TO KROGERS WITH HIS WIFE AND PICKED OUT MEAT. JUST THE SAME. ALL IT TAKES IS MONEY. ITS LIKE FISHING IN A BATHTUB. DO YOU GUYS REALLY CALL THAT HUNTING????????


Not hunting but shooting yes. Beautiful animals, it is amazing what selective breeding, science and game management on enclosed properties can produce. But hunting, no.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I shot a feeder steer in a fenced in pasture. The guy that owned a lumber company in Virginia, said everytime he tried to get him to load to take him to the sale, he would jump the barbed wire fence and he was tired of it. He told me if I could catch it, I could have it.

I told one of his "Hands' to get the backhoe. I grabbed a 30-30 and went to the pasture. I made a good clean head shot and I caught him. Grabbed him with the backhoe and a chain. Skinned him out and brought him to the processer to hang in a cooler before I cut him up. I hope that doesn't make me a bad person.

I didn't pay for the hunt and I didn't keep the hide or hooves as a trophy, so I should be exempt from this mans category. Although I did shoot him in a pasture.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> I shot a feeder steer in a fenced in pasture. The guy that owned a lumber company in Virginia, said everytime he tried to get him to load to take him to the sale, he would jump the barbed wire fence and he was tired of it. He told me if I could catch it, I could have it.


k now imagine that deer costin around 25,000$ and that you got to see him through a glass window next to 100 other deer and said yup thats the one. totally different category!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Pay $25,000 to kill a trophy animal inside a cage and they want a group photo on top of a canoe... ***?? Really???


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

@ captsandbar LOL no joke right! Thats how them dern yankees up north do it i guess!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

To each their own. If that is what makes their boat float......by all means.


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

this story = having a buddy go out and set a trap for a hog, and when a hog is finally trapped you drive up there and pay him money for all he has done. You get set up in the stand about 75 yards away and wait on him to give you a broadside shot inside a cage barely big enough to move, then BOOOM... You are pumped, so you go grab your trophy out of the cage and take him to camp where you set him up on an old nasty *** canoe and take pictures. (Unreal)


----------



## eguz (Jun 24, 2010)

Can't we all just get along!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope,Never,that would be boring. Gotta go, Auger called and asked if I wanted to go to North texas and shoot a 399" 2yr old management buck. Ha Ha Ha!!:headknock


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Nope. No Way.*

Aint Texas. Aint huntin. Pure Bullsheet.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

dont be hatin.........Those are some freaks for deer......but that elk is a monster


----------



## elephantitus (Dec 2, 2010)

not hatin about the animals just the way in which they were harvested. pretty pathetic! and sad to hear as an avid hunter...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I bet they even shot them under a FEEDER.... can you believe anyone would do that? shoot a deer while he's eating some corn? how chicken **** is that?


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> I'm sorry but it's cra_ like this that will eventually hasten the demise of our sport. Can you imagine the "60 minutes story" on this.
> 
> When those guys "brag about their hunt" what are they braggin about?
> 
> ...


 Well said Jammer! Green to you Sir!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> I find that actually pretty sick. Its hard to believe the guy has a smile on his face. That is absolutely not what hunting is about and thats why I am a firm believer that breeding deer should be outlawed.


 X2! Canned hunts are absolutely the biggest danger to the future of our sport and are immoral and unethical to boot. My dad taught me better, to respect my prey and he instilled values in me that made me understand what fair chase meant. If I was gonna blow 75000 on a weekend, it would be with the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders! Not shame myself by going on a canned hunt. LOL!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I bet they even shot them under a FEEDER.... can you believe anyone would do that? shoot a deer while he's eating some corn? how chicken **** is that?


 I have wiped corn out of many a deers mouth, I got no problem with it, I even had to wipe the milk off a few yearlings lips before! LOL!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad this entire story was a lie. Of course it smelled dirty from the get go.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Im glad this guys gone for now*



Bucksnort said:


> Glad this entire story was a lie. Of course it smelled dirty from the get go.


 From the start this guys post smelled fishy. Thanks for bannin it


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

How'd the truth finally come out??? What'd I miss???


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

tdebo_713 said:


> How'd the truth finally come out??? What'd I miss???


 I guess I missed it too??


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

tdebo_713 said:


> How'd the truth finally come out??? What'd I miss???


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317610


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

For those that say this is what hunting is coming to, I disagree. 

The average person does not have the money to participate in these type hunts. That's why they still make $20,000 vehicles because everyone can't afford to buy a $80,000 mercedes. 

Nobody needs a Mercedes, it's a lifestyle choice. I suppose a Ranger would get me from point A to B but I prefer my F250. 

Usually the people that participate in these hunts were not brought up like those of us that really value what the hunting experience means. The guy that shot htese has prolly never had to fix a feeder, build a pen, put up a blind or even shop around for a good price on corn. 

Some people spend too much time consumed with things they can't control. I will keep hunting and hoping that time awards me with a good good deer sometime in the future. Between now and then, I will enjoy watching the mornings come alive, cooking deer steak on the grill at night and drinking cold beer by a hot fire. 

Happy Hunting.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Some people spend too much time consumed with things they can't control. I will keep hunting and hoping that time awards me with a good good deer sometime in the future. Between now and then, I will enjoy watching the mornings come alive, cooking deer steak on the grill at night and drinking cold beer by a hot fire.
> 
> Happy Hunting.


Drinking cold beer by a hot fire.. Ill drink to that..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

on a lighter note, would be curious what all those deer each aged.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I just noticed something...can't believe I missed it...

that 5th deer from the right has really weak G5's.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I missed something as well about this deal being fake.

I did read that all these deer/elk cost a total of $150k, and I would have to say that is CHEAP for all of those. I notice several bucks that score well over 200", and I know guys that are still getting $20k + for bucks like that. 

BTW I feel pretty sure that bull didn't score anywhere near 550. 

The bucks look like they came off a place called Wilderness Whitetails. Google that name and you will see what I'm talking about. They breed some HUGE bucks. They had a guy shoot a 440" buck this season...most people I know would love to have buck like that as a breeder not a shooter.


----------

